# Localhost wird nicht gefunden



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Oh Man, ich habe TSW installiert, also dieses komplett Programm. Jetzt gebe ich http:\\localhost ein aber es kommt das die Seite nicht angezeigt werden kann. Warum? Hab das schon so oft gemacht. Was habe ich vergessen?

Ach und der Apache startet auch gar nicht. Wenn ich ihn starten will kommt die Meldung "The requested Operation has failed"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Dass http://localhost nicht angezeigt werden kann ist Konsequenz der fehlgeschlagenen Starts des Apache.
Woran das nun genau liegt kann ich Dir so spontan nicht sagen, Infos aus Log-Files waeren da vielleicht hilfreich.
Hast Du da das Programm apachectl dabei? Mit *apachectl check* solltest Du dann die Konfiguration pruefen koennen.


----------



## _zG_ (17. April 2005)

Schau mal ob es in den hosts eingetragen ist, unter windows liegt das unter
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts unter linux unter /etc/hosts.
da müsste sowas wie 
127.0.0.1   localhost

drinstehen, wenn nichts hilft mal apache errror logs anschauen ...


----------



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Ja, ist eingetragen!


----------



## KristophS (17. April 2005)

> http:\\localhost


http://localhost !


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Ich verweise auf meinen Beitrag oben.
Wenn der Apache nicht startet kann da nichts bei rumkommen, egal wie man es schreibt.


----------



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Genau! Aber warum startet der Penner  nicht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Wieder verweise ich auf meinen Beitrag oben.
Logfiles? apachectl?


----------



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Finde dieses Apachechtl nicht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Und was ist mit Logs? 
Kann sein, dass apache*ctl* bei der Windows-Version nicht dabei ist, das weiss ich nicht genau.


----------



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Ne also sorry, das hilft mir jetzt nicht. Ich weiß das man dieses blöde TSW einfach installiert und dann läuft es. Nur heute bei mir irgendwie nicht. Liegts an der Firewall oder so? Ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Ich denke nicht, dass es an der Firewall liegt, dass der Apache nicht starten kann.
Wie gesagt, Logfiles waeren nicht schlecht.
Liest Du eigentlich was ich schreibe  :suspekt:


----------



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Ja aber welche LogFiles soll ich mir angucken? Wonach soll ich suchen. Das weiß ich eben nicht. Du musst mir das bitte etwas genauer beschriben


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Der Apache erstellt in der Regel zumindest ein Access-Log und ein Error-Log.
Das Access-Log bringt Dir in diesem Fall nichts, da er ja nicht startet.
Da es sich ja um einen Fehler (engl. Error) handelt duerfte ein Blick in's Error-Log hilfreich sein.
Falls Du dann damit selbst nicht weiterkommst poste es einfach mal.


----------



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Ok, ich muß den Inhalt wirklich mal posten:

[Sun Apr 17 16:02:06 2005] [notice] mod_python: Creating 32 session mutexes based on 0 max processes and 50 max threads.
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:06 2005] [notice] Parent: Created child process 588
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:08 2005] [notice] mod_python: Creating 32 session mutexes based on 0 max processes and 50 max threads.
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:09 2005] [notice] Child 588: Child process is running
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:09 2005] [notice] Parent: Received shutdown signal -- Shutting down the server.
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:09 2005] [notice] Child 588: Acquired the start mutex.
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:09 2005] [notice] Child 588: Starting 50 worker threads.
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:09 2005] [notice] Child 588: Exit event signaled. Child process is ending.
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:10 2005] [notice] Child 588: Released the start mutex
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:11 2005] [notice] Child 588: Waiting for 50 worker threads to exit.
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:11 2005] [notice] Child 588: All worker threads have exited.
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:11 2005] [notice] Child 588: Child process is exiting
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:11 2005] [notice] Parent: Child process exited successfully.
[Sun Apr 17 16:13:35 2005] [notice] mod_python: Creating 32 session mutexes based on 0 max processes and 50 max threads.
[Sun Apr 17 16:13:35 2005] [notice] Parent: Created child process 3788
[Sun Apr 17 16:13:38 2005] [notice] mod_python: Creating 32 session mutexes based on 0 max processes and 50 max threads.
[Sun Apr 17 16:13:38 2005] [notice] Child 3788: Child process is running
[Sun Apr 17 16:13:38 2005] [notice] Child 3788: Acquired the start mutex.
[Sun Apr 17 16:13:38 2005] [notice] Child 3788: Starting 50 worker threads.
[Sun Apr 17 16:15:15 2005] [notice] Parent: Received shutdown signal -- Shutting down the server.
[Sun Apr 17 16:15:15 2005] [notice] Child 3788: Exit event signaled. Child process is ending.
[Sun Apr 17 16:15:16 2005] [notice] Child 3788: Released the start mutex
[Sun Apr 17 16:15:17 2005] [notice] Child 3788: Waiting for 50 worker threads to exit.
[Sun Apr 17 16:15:17 2005] [notice] Child 3788: All worker threads have exited.
[Sun Apr 17 16:15:17 2005] [notice] Child 3788: Child process is exiting
[Sun Apr 17 16:15:17 2005] [notice] Parent: Child process exited successfully.

Und im Ordner SSl gibts auch noch error.log:

[Sun Apr 17 16:02:05 2005] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:06 2005] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:07 2005] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?
[Sun Apr 17 16:02:08 2005] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?
[Sun Apr 17 16:13:34 2005] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?
[Sun Apr 17 16:13:35 2005] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?
[Sun Apr 17 16:13:36 2005] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?
[Sun Apr 17 16:13:38 2005] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Hmm, was genaues kann ich Dir anhand dessen auch nicht sagen, aber moeglicherweise hat es mit Python zu tun.
Deaktivier in der Konfiguration vom Apache mal mod_python und guck ob er dann startet.


----------



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Wie kom ich denn an die Apache Konfiguration?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

httpd.conf


----------



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Hm, tut sich nix


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Das ist kein Befehl, sondern eine Datei.
Denk doch bitte wenigstens etwas mit.


----------



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Ja, hab ich geöffnet und den Eintrag für mod_python entfernt. Sorry ich kenn mich halt nicht soo gut aus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Aber auch dann kann man doch wenigsten etwas Eigeninitiative zeigen, oder?
Besonders da es eh nicht geht kannst Du's durch Probieren auch nicht kaputt machen.
Startet der Apache jetzt?
Wenn nicht, hat sich was im Error-Log geaendert?


----------



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Ne, da tut sich nix


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Vielleicht hilft es ja den ganzen Quatsch nochmal zu deinstallieren und neu draufzubuegeln.
Bei Windows hilft sowas manchmal. Vielleicht ist ja bei der Installation was schief gelaufen.
Ansonsten koenntest Du ja auch Apache, PHP und MySQL einzeln installieren und es damit probieren. Oder XAMPP, das ist auch so ein Komplettpaket.


----------



## Kopfballstar (17. April 2005)

Hm, also ich hab TSW nochmal installiert und auch mal deine Empfehlung XAMPP ausporbiert. Es klappt nicht. Auf ne manuelle Installation hab ich momentan keine Lust. Ich vermute das irgendwas an der Konfiguration meines Rechners sein muß. Irgendwas blockiert da ich hab nur keine Idee was es sein könnte. Das TSW ansich ist nämlich schon sehr gut und funktioniert auch normalerweise tadellos. Habs schon auf vielen verschiedenen Rechnern installiert


----------

